# East coast to open this weekend!



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

hmm... sounds sweet, but that's another 2 hours away from belleayre isn't it? that's pretty much double the distance.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

mt snow is 4 hours from me. well worth it for a terrain park, 1700 vert, and more trails. ill wait until belleayre opens more than half a trail to use my free early season ticket.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

don't get misguided by the fact Mt. Snow has what appears to be a bunch of trails open... a lot of the trails they show are short chutes and things of that nature...I'd bank on it being maybe 2-3 real trails...but let me know, if it's decent I'll head up there next weekend myself!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i checked the trail map, and compared it to the trails they are blowing on. looks like there may be 2 routes down the main face, one down north face, and the terrain park down corinthian.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah that's sort of what I'd expect... it may be a bit crowded also since it's opening weekend but whatever it's open! Seriously let me know how it is because if the weather holds through the week I may have to take a day trip up there next weekend


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> yeah that's sort of what I'd expect... it may be a bit crowded also since it's opening weekend but whatever it's open! Seriously let me know how it is because if the weather holds through the week I may have to take a day trip up there next weekend



will do, i will take pics. i assume it will be good. peak resorts is kickass. even their pa resort is opening soon. fkna


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Mt. Snow is southern VT. Bellayre is also opening this weekend which is in NY I believe near Kingston

Oh and I'm definitely going up somewhere next weekend most likely by myself since everyone else that i'd normally go with is busy even including my gf!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be up somewhere next weekend for sure... just have to figure out who i'm going with and where I'm going for the day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm...
Belleayre PotD
Pic of the Day - Belleayre Mountain New York's Winter Snow Park

East Coast ftw!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i cannot believe im going to be riding park tomorrow, in pa, on november 10th.

sucks that there is going to be a warm up next week. boulders opening may be short lived.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

post up how it is, i'm still trying to decide between boulder and belleayre for sunday. i'd go tomorrow, but i gotta work. =\ i'm so excited i'm getting the random shakes.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Take pics for me 

Hit a few rails for me


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

xenster said:


> post up how it is, i'm still trying to decide between boulder and belleayre for sunday. i'd go tomorrow, but i gotta work. =\ i'm so excited i'm getting the random shakes.


probobly boulder. belleayre is only gonna have a rail garden, and half a trail you have to hike for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

good suggestion... the belleayre pictures made me sad so i hit up boulder today. one trail, but whatever, the snow condition was good. did my first jib. wooo.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i was there today and yesterday. so much fun. i might of seen you, what were you riding? i was on last years agent and a black and yellow rome hoody.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Jay Peak is set to open Saturday, November 17th at 9 am. YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I would totally be up there but it's just too far for a day trip!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks like Mt. Snow has some decent man made coverage also so that is probably the destination for me this weekend assuming they hold to cold temperatures over night to maintain the base


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea, Jay is pretty far up there. It says on their site that they have 8 inches of natural, plus however much snow that can be made in 5 days with the guns blowing. I have to work on Sat., so on sunday I'm gonna be boardin'.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

to me it's just a question of whether the weather will hold up or not...if it does and Mt. Snow maintains the 6" base I'm definitely going


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> i was there today and yesterday. so much fun. i might of seen you, what were you riding? i was on last years agent and a black and yellow rome hoody.


i was on a lib tech TRS had on a brown bonfire vest... i also happened to be the only asian kid on the slopes and the only one rocking flows, as far as i could tell. i was there from 11 to 4. i was falling all over the place so it's likely you saw me on my back. so far my only conclusion about magne traction and/or banana tech is that it makes it really easy to hook your board.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i think i saw you. i had last years agent, and a brown bonfire jacket with green around hood area. i was having so much fun, one of my best days out ever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah, definitely a blast... but being as out of shape as i am, my legs crapped out on me, my thighs cramped and tightened up hard as hell. i didn't feel like pushing it on the first day, injuring myself and ruining the rest of the season. hopefully they're open again this sunday, it's not that bad of a drive out there.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

they should be good for sunday. ill be there to ride a bit and pick up my pass. werd son.;


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

haha, definitely. nothing beats the look of bystanders with their jaws dropped who are obviously thinking, "is he still alive?" after taking a spill and doing a few head over heels flips down the slopes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

looks like it'll have to be belleayre this sunday.

Pic of the Day - Belleayre Mountain New York's Winter Snow Park

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i might head up. look for me up there, i have free tickets.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Let me know how it is, I'm hitting up Mt. Snow tomorrow so we'll see what that's about


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

went to big bolder today... not bad for being able to ride in mid november, but waaayyy too many people for that tiny ass trail...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Went to Jay Peak today. It was pretty sick. They had knee deep powder in the woods. A lot of the trails had wicked moguls. Overall I had a real good time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

changed my mind, i'll be at big boulder tomorrow. they've only got one rail open at belleayre and BB offers easy boxes for me to learn on as i'm fresh to jibbing. when i called belleayre they said they had one jump set up, but i have a feeling it's just a kicker the local riders set up, not much more than what they had on the sides of the trail @ bb.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

damn boulders gettin some natty tonight too lol three inches. but they are blowing on other trails now. figures i hurt my knee earlier this week. hopefully belleayre has more open by friday, i really want to use these tickets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

well, i hope you have a speedy recovery. i'm really waiting for mt. creek to open. now that i'm getting more into freestyle i'm excited they're converting two peaks into entire parks. the freerider in me will probably still drag me to random places in upstate NY... who knows, the season's barely started. w00t!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Mt. Snow was pretty sick on Saturday, had a nice base done 2 of 3 top to bottoms were groomed, one that wasn't was a diamond on the Northface that had some pretty nice bumps and some man-made powder stashes if you took the right line. They were blowing snow all day and that mixed with flurries made the trails real nice to cruise on. Beginer jib park was open as well as their new park but you had to take a shuttle over to it and since I am not about to get nasty in the terrain park I didn't bother but stock to the baby boxes and rails set up in the beginner park. Overall I'll give it a B+ for good snow and being open this early! Only negative was they were blowing snow all day so you would get hit in the face with hard crystals if you got too close to snow fans... didn't bother me though, just made it feel like it was actually snowing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

The west coast will prevail!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Just got an e-mail... Blue Mountain to open up on December 7th...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

lukem5 said:


> The west coast will prevail!


Well no shit shirlock


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

oh man, I hate you all so dearly 

I'm debating tremblant this weekend, and its a 6 hour drive!


----------

